# [Eclipse] Folder zu Classpath hinzufügen



## Tobias (22. Nov 2006)

Hallo,

ich möchte meinem Projekt einen Ordner lib hinzufügen, in den ich JARs nur hineinzukopieren brauche, damit sie im Classpath verfügbar sind. Wie mache ich das?

mpG
Tobias


----------



## Wildcard (22. Nov 2006)

Mach dir ein eigenes Projekt dafür in Eclipse und referenzier dieses Projekt.


----------



## Tobias (22. Nov 2006)

Mh, sollte das nicht irgendwie über Add Source-Folder oder so gehen? Es wäre schon ok, wenn ich einen Ordner hätte, in dem die abgelegten JARs über "Add Jar" anstatt "Add external JAR" verfügbar wären...

Ich hab das schonmal gesehen, ich weiß nur nicht wie es geht...

mpG
Tobias


----------



## Wildcard (22. Nov 2006)

Ich hab dir doch gesagt wie's geht  :shock: 


> Es wäre schon ok, wenn ich einen Ordner hätte, in dem die abgelegten JARs über "Add Jar" anstatt "Add external JAR" verfügbar wären...


external ist für jars die nicht im Workspace liegen. add jars für alle die im workspace liegen.
Was  stört dich an der Methode die ich dir genannt habe?


----------



## Tobias (23. Nov 2006)

An der von dir vorgeschlagenen Methode stört mich das zusätzliche Projekt. Und das Add Jar für Jar im Workspace sein soll, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, weil meine Jars ja im Workspace (sogar im Projektverzeichnis) liegen und ich sie trotzdem als Externe referenzieren muss.
Versteh mich nicht falsch, die Methode "Neues Projekt für Jars" funktioniert sicherlich, ist aber nicht das, was ich suche...

mpG
Tobias


----------



## Wildcard (23. Nov 2006)

Tobias hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und das Add Jar für Jar im Workspace sein soll, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, weil meine Jars ja im Workspace (sogar im Projektverzeichnis) liegen und ich sie trotzdem als Externe referenzieren muss.


Ist aber so.
hast du etwa von aussen was in den Workspace kopiert?  :noe:


----------



## gast (1. Dez 2006)

Lege dir einen neuen Ordner namens lib an, kopiere deine jars rein, rechtsklick auf die .jar -> buil path -> add to buildpath. fertig


----------

